
Ask HN: How does Google maintain/update the information for the GeoCoding API? - whatitdobooboo
Or more specifically, If someone wanted to recreate this for NYC, how would they go about it?
======
NetToolKit
The good news is that you can do it for NYC using OpenAddresses data. We
published two pieces about how to geocode more generally:

[https://www.nettoolkit.com/geo/the-basics-of-
geocoding](https://www.nettoolkit.com/geo/the-basics-of-geocoding)
[https://www.nettoolkit.com/geo/adventures-in-address-
parsing](https://www.nettoolkit.com/geo/adventures-in-address-parsing)

It turns out that geocoding has been a much bigger project than we
anticipated, but we offer the service very inexpensively. Let me know if you
have any questions.

